# All sorts..



## Turbo-n-Bully (Oct 4, 2006)

OK where to start.. My rats nibble on nails and just about ANYTHING you let them get ahold of. Also Turbo when she gets scared or nurvouse or something she will go to the top of the cage in a corner and just stay there staring and stiffend. Is there any reason for that?


----------



## Esmie (Sep 28, 2006)

My rat Wille does the same. When something happens he doesn't like he climbs onto the top of the cage and just sits there until mama (me) comes and rescue him.


----------



## Turbo-n-Bully (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol so then that's just a protective thing?


----------



## Esmie (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah I guess..


----------



## Turbo-n-Bully (Oct 4, 2006)

Ah ok then. I thought it was something to worrie bout..


----------



## Esmie (Sep 28, 2006)

Nee...Rats have all kinds of funny things they do ;-)


----------



## Turbo-n-Bully (Oct 4, 2006)

Hehe :lol:


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

They are just being silly and curious. Angel is just like that, she is such a skitty nut! Maybe a little taming is in order, but besides that they are just being playful.


----------



## pinnacle (May 24, 2006)

if they are scared when you pick them up and they do that, scoop them up with one hand and that makes them a lot less scared.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

its only started tonight that my one rat Toby has taken a liking to nibblem my hair!


----------

